# How do I use an Avatar?



## smoke_chef (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello all, 

   I have read several how to posts. There is a great one about posting pics for food you have smoked. There was another one about using the search function to find your answers. But... I can't find anything on how to post an avatar. It's probably one of those things that is so simple I shouldn't need instructions. Right? Well... I'm not just a newbie to this forum... but forums in general. 
   Also, I haven't completely figured out how to read threads I guess? I know to go to the highest number so I can start from the beginning but what confuses me, is that sometimes a writer will say something like "As Billy Bob said earlier" or "Billy Bob had great advice about" BUT... the comment or advice referenced must be some where else because it's not in the thread. Or... am I missing part of the conversation? Maybe they are referencing an e-mail or something?? 
   I don't know nearly as much as I thought I did about smoking meat... but I know even less about forums. 

Please Help, 

Franklin


----------



## glued2it (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes those are great how to's hehe
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ! Click the user CP on the blue navbar. Then clack the edit avatar on the left of your screen.


----------



## shenk (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey chef, for your avatar....  go into user cp.  In the control panel on the left there will be a link to edit avatar.  Once you enter that you will see where you can enter an avatar from your computer or off the web.


----------



## smoke_chef (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't know how I missed that. I even looked in there. I guess I was making it harder that it needed to be.


----------

